# Franternal Greetings from Virginia's Blue Ridge country!



## Number4 (Oct 13, 2019)

Proud to be a member of the world's oldest fraternity and one of America's oldest Lodges (we still have paperwork from members of the Lewis & Clark expedition in our archives), I petitioned in November 2017 was intitiated, passed and raised, becoming a Master Mason in July 2018.  I'm about to step up to the Senior Deacon's chair as well as being a Royal Arch chapter member.  If that wasn't enough, I am joining the Commandery next month..... after 23 years of marriage, the knightly vows of poverty chastity and obedience should be easy!

Stuart


----------



## Warrior1256 (Oct 13, 2019)

Number4 said:


> (we still have paperwork from members of the Lewis & Clark expedition in our archives),


WOW!
Greeting and welcome to the forum Brother!


----------



## Winter (Oct 13, 2019)

Welcome to the forum Brother!


----------



## Chaz (Oct 16, 2019)

Greetings and welcome to the forum!


----------



## MasonomroM (Oct 16, 2019)

Welcome!

Sent from my SM-G970F using My Freemasonry mobile app


----------



## Brother RG (Oct 25, 2019)

Welcome Brother!


----------



## Matt L (Oct 25, 2019)

Welcome Brother from West Tennessee.  You are going to love the Commandery!


----------

